# considering making a plant growing tank



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Going to soon try to sell plants in my area, Kingston and if it goes well I am thinking of building a larger container for just growing plants.

I will probably toss in a bunch of feeder goldfish to provide nitrates just to toss that info in.

I am thinking something like 4 x 3 feet or 4 x 2 or 3 x 3. I am also thinking probably 16 inches high.

I do not care about the look, walls don't even need to be see through.

What would be the cheapest way to build this? I'm guessing plywood but I am not sure.

Any recommendations? Just an idea I've been toying with


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

try to buy used cracked tanks and silicon the uncracked panels together into a new aquarium


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Look for free tanks available on the marketplace here or check out local thrift shops or garage sales in the spring


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

How about just getting a 'tank' like this: 

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...OVR~0424227P/KIS+Omni+Box,+50+L.jsp?locale=en

If aesthetics ain't an issue, a sturdy enough container would suffice, I'd think.

Al.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

If I can do it all in one box it would save me doing co2 for multiple boxes, can just do ferts in one box and so on.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I was looking at doing the samething, my plan was to go and get some glass from a glass shop and make a raceway 6'x2'x10" deep. I was going to get LEDs online.

I would use feeder guppys insted of goldfish the goldfish will eat and damage the plants.


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

Consider going emersed. This will reduce the amount of cost and maintenance. Plus no need to worry about co2 which is always a plus. 

Not so sure about how attractive emersed plants are to buyers though? They always look like crap the first few weeks in water.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

not sure what you mean by emersed, Im talking about growing normal aquarium plants, they are all emersed


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

I think you meant immersed? 

I think that you just want a setup for growing plants only, it's easier and cheaper to grow them emersed rather than immersed. Most aquatic plant nurseries do that, but it is also why plants usually don't look as good after a few days in the pet store.


----------

